# Yellow tones...



## AshCandy (May 8, 2011)

So I recently bleached my hair and I want to get rid of the yellow tones... i used some purple shampoo from Shoppers Drug Mart, it doesn't really do much... My friend told me to get the AG Sterling Silver Shampoo ( its purple ), and that isnt even working and I use it pretty much everyday... The lady at Zennkai told me this other brand works pretty well but I can't for the life of me remember what it was... any ideas of what WILL WORK??? ... I will be going back to Zennkai to try to find out what product it was again... but just would like some ideas ... thanks ladies &lt;3


----------



## kikikinzz (May 9, 2011)

You are on the right track!  (color wheel opposite to yellow is the purple) What I've used in the past and works like a charm is Aveda Blue Malva.  Its a little pricey but totally worth it!  Other good ones are John Freida, Joico and Matrix Shade Memory.  HTH


----------



## AshCandy (May 9, 2011)

I went to the Zennkai by my house ( not the one I originally went to ) and asked what other shampoo i could use other than AG and they said the BC Colour Saver? i think it was and L'Oreal Silver?? ... I dunno, I may end up getting my friend to take me back down to Vancouver to ask...

does it actually take the brassy, yellow out??? ... I was told that if the brassiness is there from when you bleached it it wont come out :S ... and am I able to rebleach my hair ( my roots are showing, but its hard to just do the roots ) or can I use that L'Oreal LB01 Blonde Hair Colour?? ( over bleached hair )


----------



## kikikinzz (May 9, 2011)

They really do work.  The purple acts as a toner which eliminates the brassiness of the yellow.  I'm not familiar with BC Colour Saver but I do know about the L'Oreal Silver.  It works good but you have to be REALLLLLLY careful.  If left on too long, it will literally turn your hair silver (not a good thing) lol.  As for the LB01, you can most definitely use it.  It has an ash base which will further help you get rid of the brassiness.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 9, 2011)

yeah purple shampoo will do the trick.  When I had a full head of blonde hair I used it like 3 times a week and would leave it in for a couple minutes.  Don't leave it in too long or else your hair will turn purple.  I used Sally Beauty Supply generic brand of Clairol's shimmer Lights.  It's like 5 bucks.  If for some crazy reason it doesn't work, I would wait a week or 2 till you bleach again.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (May 9, 2011)

The last time I got my hair colored/bleached, my hair turned out yellow and brassy and my hairdresser swore up and down that it wouldn't look like that after a couple of days.  That it would wash out to be less yellow.  Not true!  She didn't use bleach on my hair that time, trying to be less harsh on my hair.  Well, this time when I went in (just a few days ago) I let her know how much I hated my hair.  She was surprised that my hair was still so brassy.  So we had to go back to bleach and toner.  She just applied the bleach to the roots and then pulled some of the bleach down through the rest of my hair.  I now have gorgeous ashy blonde hair that I've wanted to begin with!  From here on out, I'll only need bleach on the roots and it will keep it the color I want, without yellow or brassiness.  I also got a shampoo that you use once a week to "clean" all the pollutants out and refreshes your blonde.  So I will try that and see if it keeps my hair looking fresh.


----------



## AshCandy (May 13, 2011)

So, do you think that I'd be able to re-bleach my hair??? i have about an inch of roots showing... I used the Garnier 100% one last time... i wasnt sure if I could re-bleach my whole head or just the roots...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 13, 2011)

Is your whole head yellow toned or just by the roots?


----------



## AshCandy (May 14, 2011)

my roots are my natural colour now ( Dirty/ Dark Blonde) my hair is more brassy/ yellow toned midway down my hair... i was talking to my friend and she told me not to re-bleach it for fear that my hair will fall out... so i may just colour it with the L'OREAL LB01 Blond colour stuff... i dunno its fustrating


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 14, 2011)

I've bleached my hair back to back with Loreal Quick Blue (SUPER harsh) and my hair was Ok.  It did get a little damaged.  If it's been at least a week since you dyed it last then your hair will be fine.  I would suggest using a deep conditioner after though.


----------

